# Plants for indoor (sulcata baby) enclosure



## TortoiseDoc (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys!! I'm working on planning the new enclosure I'll be building over the summer for my Sal... That said, I want it to look nice (I'm incorporating the enclosure into a piece of furniture) and I was hoping to plant some tort friendly plants that would, ideally, both look nice and provide some munchies for the little guy. The enclosure I have him in now, I've planted grass (multiple times), and it does well for a few weeks, then all starts to wilt/die. I'm not sure if its the temp, or just my brown thumb! 

If anyone has suggestions for plants that grow well in a sulcata terrarium (temps ranging from 80-95, with high humidity) please let me know!! Bonus points if they look really cool, are colored, or can be utilized as a snack!


----------



## HenleyT (Apr 29, 2017)

I also, being new at all of this, have the same question.I have read the Sulcata Diet Sheet.......I do know that it is easier to keep them potted for easier removal etc. I have read some of the other forums and there has been suggestions made that the original dirt should be removed and organic soil added.....Is this something I should do? My plan behind the plants I have chosen, is to use as a hide for them while giving my new inside closure some eye candy. If my little Henley does decide to chomp on a leaf or two I want to make sure that they will not harm him (notice I'm still hoping for a boy) in anyway. In other words what I'm asking is can you use other plants in your enclosure other than those on the Diet Sheet....or since he is only 10 months old should I stick only to those listed?


----------



## HenleyT (Apr 29, 2017)

These are the two plants that I'd like to put in my enclosure that are not on the list. The first one is Dorado Draceana, The second is the Janet Craig Compacta Draceana.


----------



## HenleyT (Apr 29, 2017)

Okie dokie....I have gone through and read some of the other past post about plants.....So I have answered my own question.....I need to find a nursery that grows organic or at least not treated with chemical plants that are edible for my Henley. And I need to try to grow most things by seed. Please correct me if I'm wrong......anyone....please.


----------



## Tropics (May 2, 2017)

I put some wheat grass, Chia and alfalfa. The key for me was to sprout and let them grow a bit. I did not use soil as I don't want gnats and bugs. I used coco coir. He eats a lot from the Chia and wheat grass. All are organic.


----------



## Souptugo (May 2, 2017)

You can get plants and wash all the perlite and dirt out. Replant them in coco coir they will survive. Water well first couple weeks. See photo of my enclosure. Carexes and their associated grasses do very well with coco coir.


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2017)

Some plants that I use and do well in an indoor enclosure, do well in lower light, and are OK for the tortoise to eat are:
Boston Fern
Pothos Ivy
Prayer Plant
Spider Plant


----------



## HenleyT (May 4, 2017)

Souptugo said:


> You can get plants and wash all the perlite and dirt out. Replant them in coco coir they will survive. Water well first couple weeks. See photo of my enclosure. Carexes and their associated grasses do very well with coco coir.
> View attachment 206370


Love the enclosure and the plants look incredible.


----------



## HenleyT (May 4, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Some plants that I use and do well in an indoor enclosure, do well in lower light, and are OK for the tortoise to eat are:
> Boston Fern
> Pothos Ivy
> Prayer Plant
> Spider Plant


Thanks for the plant info....I am very familiar with these plants. Did you purchase your plants at a nursery? What about pesticides and chemicals?


----------



## Markw84 (May 5, 2017)

HenleyT said:


> Thanks for the plant info....I am very familiar with these plants. Did you purchase your plants at a nursery? What about pesticides and chemicals?


I do purchase the plants. I repot and let grow out a few months and ensure that only new growth - since I repotted - is within reach of the tortoises, and I keep the plants in 6-8" pots placed in the enclosure. They cannot know over, and only can reach what grows down. The pothios grows like crazy and is probably the best low light plant you could use that still grows great in an enclosure. It easily grows from cuttings just stuck in the ground. I also use it in water turtle tanks, simply stuck in the water and let the roots grow. Grows hydroponically and helps filter the water. A single stem can grow up to 20 feet long!


----------

